# Bayless, Mark K. Dead at 46; Nov. 03 2006



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This is a personal loss and I take a moment to bring to light the passing of a herpetological jewel, a friend and an amazing human being with infinate capacity for children and their well being.

Many of you might not have known Mark, or who he was. Many of you have read articles he has written in Reptiles Magazine, and for those of you who remember Reptiles & Amphibians. Many are currently enjoying several books he wrote and have enjoyed his influence in countless others works. The *ENTIRE* Varanid community owes him a debt that can *NEVER* be repaid.

Mark was a gifted, cantankerous, colorful character that was a wealth of biological information and a living student of natural history that only can be likened to naturalists of the turn of the century. His passing took monumental amounts of information with him, for he truly has forgotten more than I will ever know.

An avid fan of science fiction "b" and "c" grade movies, the worlds most resourcefull researcher, and a friend to newby and expert alike. Many a researcher has Mark to thank......and many have used him and not thanked him...and Mark still would help any who asked. Mark always gave to things important and never asked what was in it for him. He tirelessly poured himself into revision of articles, books, and manuscripts and even when ill found time to lend himself online as well as through postal correspondance.

Mark was a good friend of many but was more a brother to me. Most knew him for his work with monitors. He was a long time friend of Steve Irwin and his correspondances with herpetologist all over the globe fill a room.

Mark had friends and distant family in Europe and always thought fondly of the few visits he actually made "across the big pond".

The hole left in my life by his passing will never be filled. A passionate friend and naturalist, a cetation enthusiast, a cryptozoological expert, and a man with one of the best senses of humor ever. His use of expletives unmatched he could make sailors blush....the Berkely community is lessoned without him.

I am a humbled man this past month and have not yet dealt with this loss adequately...but I leave this memorial here for the world....for it is here I think he would like to be remembered in a community surrounding where we all strive to keep, and understand our captives and the natural world around us....

I loved you Mark.

-Riley J. Campbell


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Although I did not know Mark or know of his works, I am sure he was an outstanding figure in the herp society. I am positive he will be deeply missed by many. May he RIP


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I loved reading Mark's varanid articles. RIP, sir.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

wonderful tribute


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

may i ask what happened?
**yes you may*(he had many physical issues, primarily pulmanary in nature, but it was complications with his diabetes that overtook him)* <edited by CrocKeeper>
Rest In Peace.


----------

